
SHA1 sunset will block millions from encrypted net, Facebook warns - jonbaer
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/12/sha1-sunset-will-block-millions-from-encrypted-net-facebook-warns/
======
mtgx
Those same people run Android devices with dozens of vulnerabilities that can
own their devices. It's probably for the best that we force them to change
them. Otherwise it feels like we may as well continue to support Windows XP
because there are still a few million people out there who use it and are
vulnerable to all the latest XP exploits.

